# simplicity 5212.5 questions



## 42fire (Jun 1, 2015)

Hello everyone. First time posting here 

Saturday I picked up a simplicity 5212.5 for free from the town dump. About an hour later a guy showed up at the firehouse where I was working with a bigger for it, a plow and a few other things. The man said the motor is blown that's why he got rid of it. I rolled it into the garage and started looking into it. Turn the key and it just clicks, tapped the starter and it doesn't help. Removed the top cover and found the starter to be jammed up, or at least appeared to be jammed. The bendix comes up when you turn the key then doesn't have enough power to actually turn the drive but then the bendix doesn't go down and just jams in. I removed the starter and took it apart and put it back in and it still does the same thing. Motor can be turned over by hand so motor isn't seized. Tried looking up a part number for a starter last night but don't see it listed anywhere online. Any help will be greatly appreciated, just bought my first house and if I can get this up and running for a few hundred dollars it saves me some much needed money. 

Thanks in advance 
Steve


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Welcome to the TF Steve,

The battery may be weak (not kicking-in/engaging the starter properly). If you have a voltmeter, the battery should measure about 12.2 volts. You can put a charger on it, or use jumper cables. 

Keep the engine oil topped up.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Welcome to the forum !
Check the battery cables,especially the ground cables,as that model was known for having bad grounds
Also,try to by pass the solenoid,by connecting a + jumper cable,from the battery positive,directly to terminal,on the starter .
This will tell you if the starter,or some thing else is bad.


----------

